# Wireless



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I am in Palm Beach County and we didn't have cable for several hours. My iPad is wireless and 3G,
Which I pay for when I want to use it. My router was working,but I wasn't able to get my email
or go onto Facebook with it. I have a linsky's router. My friend has an AT&T router was able
to use her iPad. Any ideas why I couldn't use mine? Our cable is back now.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Your router was probably still putting out a wireless signal. Did you try turning wireless off on the iPad to see if it would access 3G?


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for answering. I didn't turn the wireless off, because I didn't pay for the 3G for the month. I think my
Friends wireless worked because she has AT&T. Another question for you. I have a sim card from another
time I used the 3G , would kI have been able to call AT&T,(they are my provider) to use the 3G .I hope you know what I am talking about.LOL


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, if you had called AT&T they could have turned on the 3G for the monthly fee. But a few hours without cable doesn't sound too bad! We moved into our new house on the 22nd and our cable/Internet/phone installation isn't until Friday, August 31st. Ugh! I've been relying on 3G on my iPad the entire time.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Yes, if you had called AT&T they could have turned on the 3G for the monthly fee. But a few hours without cable doesn't sound too bad! We moved into our new house on the 22nd and our cable/Internet/phone installation isn't until Friday, August 31st. Ugh! I've been relying on 3G on my iPad the entire time.


Congratulations and enjoy your new home.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

As long as you have power, devices will still show as connected to the router even if the cable (or DSL or whatever type of internet) you have is down.  It's connected to the router, but the router isn't connected to the internet when the internet is down so you can't get anywhere.

If it's still not working after the cable was back on, try unplugging the cable modem and router for a couple minutes, plug the cable modem back in and wait until its connected (usually the internet light on the front will stay solid rather than flashing), then plug the router back on and wait a few minutes and see if that gets things working for you.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> As long as you have power, devices will still show as connected to the router even if the cable (or DSL or whatever type of internet) you have is down. It's connected to the router, but the router isn't connected to the internet when the internet is down so you can't get anywhere.
> 
> If it's still not working after the cable was back on, try unplugging the cable modem and router for a couple minutes, plug the cable modem back in and wait until its connected (usually the internet light on the front will stay solid rather than flashing), then plug the router back on and wait a few minutes and see if that gets things working for you.


Thanks Mooshie, once the cable came back, I was able to get on again.


----------

